# Moose antler table



## Fiferguy (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*Beautiful!*

Man, that is just SWEET! What a great alternative to a mount!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

thats cool!!!


----------



## Reid Jones (May 14, 2009)

SWEET! may i ask how much that would cost if you were going to sell that to a guy?


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*price*

I hadn't really thought about it actually.


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Thumbs up*

Great looking table,the Browning simble tops it of perfect!


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

What material did you use for the inlay? Very nice work!!!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

That is simply beautiful, what a true craftsmen and great to have that hunt remembered in that table!

AWESOME JOB!!!


----------



## AaronHere (May 17, 2009)

thats a pretty bad ass table, good job,


----------



## alphamax2009 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very Nice. Where can I get one


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

thats a nice shop, do you own that?


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

wow that is so coool looking!!!! nice job


----------



## bowx4 (Nov 8, 2006)

*antlers*

He only wishes he could shoot one that big, only kidding bud one day you will get one bigger, not sure if i'll still be around then hahahahahaha........just kiddin this guy is an awesome person,friend,hunting partner and as you can see a great craftsman.......bowx4


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

now that's cool


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

Where did the wood come from?


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

With a shop like that anyone could do it.

J/K . very nice table. And I am a little, O.K. A LOT JEALOUS OF THAT SHOP.

WOW!! On both.

School shop room?? Seems a little to clean with no other projects on the table.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

AWSOME job!!!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*shop*

Ues it is a school shop and a nice one at that. These kinds of projects sure give the students some imagination for theirs.


----------



## elkaholik (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice! Makes me want to try for a moose tag.:darkbeer:


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

thats just cool


----------



## INhunt (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats awesome, you have some real talent.


----------



## Bluegillman (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow nice thinking! What else did u make?


----------



## SamuraiWannaBe (Feb 28, 2009)

Reid Jones said:


> SWEET! may i ask how much that would cost if you were going to sell that to a guy?


Assuming the OP knows what he's doing (sees to, obviously  ) and also appears to be a teacher, I (graduated of a woodworking and furniture design school) would charge at least $500 for a project like that. Totally custom and unique.

Great job, I've always been a fan of that style of furniture. I have a few wood slabs like that just waiting to be made into tables in my basement. I got them from Wendel Castle himself (world famous woodworker and designer, look him up) while visiting his shop on a field trip. 

Another designer to look up would be Isamu Noguchi and also George Nakashima. Two of my personal favorites.


----------



## porty425 (Jan 24, 2009)

*cool*

that table is pretty sweet. i would kill to have someting like that. awesome job


----------



## garymulti (Mar 12, 2008)

That is one beautiful table. What a great way to utilize antler! I have a few moose sheds and would love to give it a try. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

That is awesome... im in awwww


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

very nice, i see some hurt shins in the future tho  lol j/k


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

that is cool.:shade:


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

wow. great job


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

now that is awesome.:77:


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*great idea*

I just showed my wife and now she will let me bring in my fathers coffee table that is a redwood burril. I will have to shoot a couple of qualifing elk to do what that moose did with onw set of head gear. too bad moose are a once in a life time here in WA. thanks for the great idea.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

True one of a kind table there. Great Job !!


----------



## Hubert Bartczak (Oct 20, 2021)

Look very nice, I also make moose antler tables, but I use glass top. It is great idea to try wooden table top. You may see more antler tables, which I made here: www.antlabo.com/collections/antler-tables


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice job on table. I have some bur oak slabs drying in barn for making a coffee table some day.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Fantastic workmanship…beautiful


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

Great work!


----------



## bkaufmann (Aug 6, 2014)

Nice craftsmanship! How did you do the inlay? Router with a template I’m assuming?


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks great!!! And nice shop!


----------



## joesangimino (Nov 7, 2021)

Nobby said:


> Here is a Moose Antler Table I built for my son. The antlers are from our moose hunt this year. I inlayed the browning symbol on the top and then floated Enviro Tex on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome would love to have one in my house someday!


----------



## Scoutn207 (Oct 30, 2021)

Great job on the table!


----------



## Davelefty (Nov 1, 2021)

beautiful option for antlers


----------



## Huntseverything22 (Nov 9, 2021)

Awesome looking table.


----------



## Dana.W (Jul 4, 2021)

That is awesome


----------



## TADSR (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice looking tables!


----------



## andreweichenlaub (Dec 21, 2021)

Love it! Apologies if I missed in comment - what was the finish you used for the table?


----------



## Rslong864 (Dec 27, 2021)

Nobby said:


> Here is a Moose Antler Table I built for my son. The antlers are from our moose hunt this year. I inlayed the browning symbol on the top and then floated Enviro Tex on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing piece of work and I'm sure it was a tremendous investment in time/energy. Well done!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow that is awesome wish I had one!


----------



## MatthiasPeregrino (11 mo ago)

Nobby said:


> Here is a Moose Antler Table I built for my son. The antlers are from our moose hunt this year. I inlayed the browning symbol on the top and then floated Enviro Tex on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that! What a great idea! Very nice work!


----------



## FierceWarrior (12 mo ago)

Turned out great! Excellent work my friend!


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> Where did the wood come from?


Tree

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------

